# Power Sliding Doors



## bravedog1 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey everyone. We just bought an SEL Premium with RSE and towing package. We love it so far, except there is an issue with the power sliding doors. Sometimes, they don't want to close. Has anyone else seen this? Is there an easy fix or will I need to bring it to the dealer?


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (bravedog1)*

It happens to me when the van is parked on uneven surface


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (poruchik_r)*

Noy sure if VW has updated, but our Dodge GC does the same and they did a reflash on the doors programming and they are much better, but still happens at times


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (poruchik_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poruchik_r* »_It happens to me when the van is parked on uneven surface

Ours only have problems if the van it parked pointing up hill. I turn the power option off by default though. Not sure why. I guess I want my kids to know how to open and close the doors manually instead of being lazy.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (MRP2001GTi)*

I have the opposite issue, i think my doors are too strong, the other day i was testing the safety function by putting my arm in the door... wow they are really strong. i know if my kids get their hand in that door, its going to be a trip to the hospital...
can you adjust these softer by using some software ?


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (bravedog1)*

Yes, I noticed this when I first received the car. I was PISSED, then realized that the overhead switch had to be "unlocked" in order to operate. Everything is a-ok now!


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

I was fighting this issue with the dealership for the past few weeks. My dealer contacted Chrysler and Volkswagen Engineering Department to find out the solution on this issue. It turned out that there's no know fix as of this time and cited that it'll be on Normal Operating Parameters. 
The dealership even opted to replace the complete door track assy but it didn't cured the issue.
I think this kind of issue needs to be pushed for TSB. Agree?


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (LtJGMLD)*

Hi, you said everything is eh ok now.....regards to what? no more problems with the door not closing? or eh ok to the child proof thing? I'm having problems with it right now and it's in the dealership and they don't know what's wrong with it. Thanks


----------



## bravedog1 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (bravedog1)*

This problem has been consistent when parked on a hill (i.e. our driveway). I have not had any problems on level surfaces, but the VW dealer can re-flash to the newest Chrysler program if you tell them that's what they need to do. I do not know if that will fix the incline issue.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (bravedog1)*

The problems you had were only on the left sliding door correct? Man, I'd hate to have to call the service manager and tell him this is what he should do since he should already know about these issues? Do you know anything about the overhead switch that DarthJamo is talking about? You think this is the fix?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*

The overhead switch that DarthJamo is referring to is the override lockout switch in the overhead console near the rear power door switches and rear power tailgate switch if so equipped. It is the last one on the right. This prevents a child from activating the power rear doors using the buttons in the back seat on the pillars.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

This stinks, i just got a call from the dealership, and they want to keep the car over the weekend and til Tuesday, they said, they are replacing the track on the door, even though I told them if they could just re-flash it with the chrysler software updates. Obviously, these guys don't know what they're doing either. And don't want to go to Chrysler to get the update. I'm very, very disapointed with the overall experience so far. 4 days old and it has to spend 4 days in the shop already. Not happy at all. Ruined our weekend plans as well.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtownwolfpack* »_This stinks, i just got a call from the dealership, and they want to keep the car over the weekend and til Tuesday, they said, they are replacing the track on the door, even though I told them if they could just re-flash it with the chrysler software updates. Obviously, these guys don't know what they're doing either. And don't want to go to Chrysler to get the update. I'm very, very disapointed with the overall experience so far. 4 days old and it has to spend 4 days in the shop already. Not happy at all. Ruined our weekend plans as well. 


wow that really does suck! they should have gave you an option to have the van left over the weekend or not!


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*

I had mine replaced (new track) but it's doing the same thing. I think it's just a waste of time doing that. Engineers from Chrysler and VW were called by the dealership but they couldn't come up with a fix on this issue. I have the same issue that's just driver's side sliding door only.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (LtJGMLD)*

Do you have a lemon law there in arizona? We do here at michigan. If you go back to the dealership 4 times within a year for the same problem, you have the right to get your whole refund or get it replaced. Or your car has to spend 30 days in the dealership total for the year then you can file for the lemon law. I'm just soo disapointed with my experience so far. 4 days old and it's been in the shop 5 days already.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*

Tell them that is not possible, you need the car for the holiday weekend. My dealer kept telling me they needed the car longer and longer only to find out it was because they scratched the paint and had to fix it then curbed one of my new 20 inch wheels and took a gouge out of the tire....


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*

I'm working on it. We do have Lemon Law here in AZ. 4 times on the same issue and/or 30 days in the shop. I think this will be my last resort.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (MRP2001GTi)*

7 days and counting, they've replaced the track, and guess what, the door only closes half way now. Worst. I keep telling them to re-flash it, but i think it goes in one ear and out the other. Probably don't want to call the chrysler dealership next door for the software. Just soo frustrated right now. We've had the van only 4 days and it's spent a week in the shop already. Atleast, I called my salesman and vented my frustration today, and he was more than happy to help me out with our planned family trip this weekend, he's willing to let me borrow another van if ours isn't done by today. So that's good i guess.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*

Try reporting this to VWoA. They will follow up and, even if they don't help you before the dealer finally fixes in, at least they will be aware of the problem. 
I think all owners should notify VWoA about any issues that aren't resolved promptly.


----------



## bravedog1 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Power Sliding Doors (dtownwolfpack)*

No way! I took my in, and they couldn't repeat the problem, as ours is intermittent, so we'll have to wait and see. I think that it has something to do with force response... However, the issue has been reported by me, so hopefully they will issue a TSB on it eventually.
You could call the Chrysler dealer and ask them about the issue... they may have an answer for you, which you can then report to VWoA.


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

I have mine reported to VWoA, but they said there's no known fix as of this time. So they deemed it to be on normal working condition.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (LtJGMLD)*

Ok guys and gals, We finally got our Routan back this past Wednesday. So that made it.....12 days in the dealership service department. Like i mentioned, they replaced the track of which we all know would not fix the problem. After a few more days of scratching their heads and other things, they figured out that it was a latch problem, atleast that's what they told me, they also said that the track assembly replacement was what chrysler service center told them to do. Anyways, i really don't know how or if it truly is the latch that was the problem, but since we got it back, so far so good. And i've reported this with VWofA as well. They emailed me back and sounded as if they still don't really know what the fix is. Keeping my fingers crossed. But when i picked it up, it felt like picking it up for the first time again so that's the good part.


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

+1 with door problems... both doors..shut half way then re-open.
p.o.s. just like every other VW so at least it feels normal.
also have misaligned rear bumper cover..sticking horn..park switch not engaging/disengaging the back up camera...
just what i expect from VW so i'm not too miffed.


----------

